# 2006 Gto clunking / clicking



## I T8 I (Mar 27, 2015)

Alright so from low speeds and from a take off my car will make a small clunk / tick kinda like something sliding back and fourth , I put the car on a lift , found out the hanger bearing was bad on the two piece drive shaft , so I put it in the shop they replaced all the bearings in driveshaft u joints and it still makes the noise , the video bow is where the noise is basically coming from it sounds a little different driving it but it's pretty similar , oh and I just replaced the diff fluid with torco and friction modifier , still making the noise in about to give up lol the car is bone stock 113000 miles I don't know honestly someone share your experience with me and help me out please and thank you


----------



## 2004GT0 (Mar 27, 2015)

*I am no expert*

All I can tell you, is I had a 2004 6 speed car that made a noise like you describe, and I assumed it was a rear axle joint of some kind is what it felt like, and it was inconsistent, didn't always do it. Car had 204,000 miles on it when I sold it if that makes you feel any better, your car has plenty of life left in it......


----------

